# What Should I Be Feeding My Baby Black Rhom



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm wondering what I should feed by baby rhom, he's only 1" long right now and they were feeding him live brine shrimp at the lfs, should I be doing the same. I fed him some frozen brine today, he ate a little of it. Is there something else I should be feeding, and also how many times a day, they did once but he's so small it seems like he should eat more than once. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ferlon said:


> I'm wondering what I should feed by baby rhom, he's only 1" long right now and they were feeding him live brine shrimp at the lfs, should I be doing the same. I fed him some frozen brine today, he ate a little of it. Is there something else I should be feeding, and also how many times a day, they did once but he's so small it seems like he should eat more than once. Thanks in advance!


 live brine, blood worms, frozen brine. you may even be able to get him to eat pieces of shrimp,fish or even pellets.


----------



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, Sean had a great idea with the shrimp pellets. That's what I give my small guys. It's a mix of veg and shrimp and they grow fast on that!. They're loaded with essentials for that size fish. Enjoy! ---
MC


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Frozen mysis shrimp and krill if it is small enough. Thaw a cube (or chunk if you get the flat pack), keep it in the fridge between feedings, and feed a 2-3 times a day. I'm also a big fan of live blackworms if you can get them near you. You can keep those guys alive in the fridge for weeks as long as you change their water every day. Best part about feeding live blackworms is that the extras won't die in your aquarium and will live in your substrate indefinitely.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Try bay scallops, chop it to small bits and it's not that expensive to buy, this is what I fed mine and they seem to love it maybe because it's got a great scent on it as well. Good luck.


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone I appreciate all the advice and I'm taking it in! Thanks again!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

NP


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

I tried some shrimp pellets I had, and he really loves them. Thanks guys!


----------

